# Ryder & Sophie Just Back from Grooming



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Ryder and Sophie went to the groomers today! They look so neat and clean.... smell great too!!!

Slide Show Video posted here: http://cockapooplace.com/?p=211


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a great video - such creativity - and what cute cockapoos!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving the pink bows .. my girls want bows too


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the comments! Ryder & Sophie are quite the inspiration.  I did love the bows.... it was a good thing I took some photos as soon as we got home because they had a fun time pulling out each others bows!!! I think the bows lasted about 2 hours.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

They look very pretty with their bows!


----------

